# A Quick Thank You From AIB!



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Afternoon,

Just a quick note to thank everyone that has arranged motor insurance via ourselves over the past 12 months.

We've enjoyed another record year and have loved catering for all our clients whether they are insuring a performance car, modified car, motorhome, RV, campervan, kit car, classic or daily drive.

Don't forget we give healthy discounts to all those existing clients who take out home insurance or other motor insurance with us.

Thanks again to all, it's been an absolute please looking after so many of you.

For an instant quote and cover, please call our experienced team on 02380 268351 or visit https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/

Many Thanks

Leah Burt
AIB Insurance
02380 268351


----------

